# Raleigh Chopper



## wave1960 (Sep 22, 2010)

I know nothing about Muscle Bikes. I came across a Raleigh Chopper today marked "Vintage" WITH A 150.00 PRICE Tag. Bike has 6 paint and 5 chrome witha torn up seat and top of Shifter missing including knob. Your thoughts???


----------

